# Need advice for Marriage in Spain



## Maha_f (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I need help/information, me and my fiance are getting married this summer.
My Fiance is a non EU citizen and I am a spanish citizen. I'd like to know that what documents are required for marriage? and what documents he should bring with him from his home country? and how our marriage will be registered legally so that could be allowed to live and work in Spain?
I have heard that it is much easier to marry in Gibraltar..

Please advice us... we don't have so much time, as he only has 15 days visa.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maha_f said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need help/information, me and my fiance are getting married this summer.
> My Fiance is a non EU citizen and I am a spanish citizen. I'd like to know that what documents are required for marriage? and what documents he should bring with him from his home country? and how our marriage will be registered legally so that could be allowed to live and work in Spain?
> ...


I have heard that Spain normally requires one to two months' residence for both before marriage can be conducted. Also requirements vary from province to province. Because of this, many couples marry abroad and just have an informal celebration in Spain, or get married in Gib where there is no residence requirement. 
Look at the your fiancé's embassy/consulate site in Spain for any specific details.


----------



## Maha_f (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Mr.Joppa, well this is exaclty what I want to know that as it is very easy paper work to marry in Gibraltar, so what are the required documnets to maay in Gibraltar?

And ,y question number 2 is that, as it is such a headache to maay in spain becasue of lot of papers are required so what if we marry across the border in France? In that case what will be the requirements, and after marriage how to register the marriage in Spain?

I really need advice on these!

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maha_f said:


> Thanks Mr.Joppa, well this is exaclty what I want to know that as it is very easy paper work to marry in Gibraltar, so what are the required documnets to maay in Gibraltar?
> 
> And ,y question number 2 is that, as it is such a headache to maay in spain becasue of lot of papers are required so what if we marry across the border in France? In that case what will be the requirements, and after marriage how to register the marriage in Spain?
> 
> ...


There is minimum red tape for marrying in Gib. Get in touch with the register office. Details are in http://www.gibraltarinfo.gi/pdf/wedding-registry-office-info.pdf

Marrying in France is nearly as complicated as in Spain, with a minimum 40-day residence required for one of the parties.


----------



## Maha_f (May 4, 2011)

Mr.Joppa as you said that also in France minimum 40-day residence required for one of the parties
Well it means that if a Non EU citizen is marrying to a french in France then Non EU citizen doesn't have to show any residency period in France for getiing marriage which means he/she can get married to his/her French fiance straight away on arrival in France becasue the French partner is French and he/she is already living in France from more than 40 days?

Am I right, non EU partner doesn't need show any residency period in Frnce becasue he is marrying to his french Fiancee who is already living in france since her birth?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maha_f said:


> Mr.Joppa as you said that also in France minimum 40-day residence required for one of the parties
> Well it means that if a Non EU citizen is marrying to a french in France then Non EU citizen doesn't have to show any residency period in France for getiing marriage which means he/she can get married to his/her French fiance straight away on arrival in France becasue the French partner is French and he/she is already living in France from more than 40 days?
> 
> Am I right, non EU partner doesn't need show any residency period in Frnce becasue he is marrying to his french Fiancee who is already living in france since her birth?


so is the fiancee French or Spanish??

please - the only way to get a definitive answer to your questions is to contact the embassy of the non-EU partner in the countries you are considering for the wedding

as much as we all - including Joppa - might wish to advise you, that is all we can do -give advice

you really need to contact the respective embassies for a complete answer


----------



## Maha_f (May 4, 2011)

*for xabiachic*

xabiachic the great advice you gave me, is understood even by the kids, and we will contact the embassy when it'll be needed.
the fiance is South african and my last question had nothing to do with my case for which I started this thread. My last question for Joppa was for a general info,
it would be better for you "not to interfere in everone's posts!

However this website appears to be disappointing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maha_f said:


> xabiachic the great advice you gave me, is understood even by the kids, and we will contact the embassy when it'll be needed.
> the fiance is South african and my last question had nothing to do with my case for which I started this thread. My last question for Joppa was for a general info,
> it would be better for you "not to interfere in everone's posts!
> 
> However this website appears to be disappointing!


it's a shame you feel that way - but it's a public forum, so you must expect replies from various people - & you might not always hear what you want to hear

I was asking about the fiancee - is that you? - that will make a difference for marrying in France or Spain - Spain is what you originally asked about, and you stated that you are spanish - but then you asked about a french fiancee:confused2:

that will possibly make a difference - I don't know


I'm giving you the best advice possible - the only way you can know for sure in a case like this is from the embassy websites - you don't have to actually speak to someone there

we give advice from personal experience - or we go to the embassy websites ourselves to check things out


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maha_f said:


> xabiachic the great advice you gave me, is understood even by the kids, and we will contact the embassy when it'll be needed.
> the fiance is South african and my last question had nothing to do with my case for which I started this thread. My last question for Joppa was for a general info,
> it would be better for you "not to interfere in everone's posts!
> 
> However this website appears to be disappointing!


If you find this website dissapointing I suggest you go elsewhere. Your reply to 
xabiachica was rude and totally uncalled for.
Advice given here is from personal experience and you should always check with the relevant authorities to confirm what you are told. 
Or you could do what others do and google the relevant countries embassy websites for information rather than be lazy and expect others to do it for you and insult them because you don't like what you hear.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you find this website dissapointing I suggest you go elsewhere. Your reply to
> xabiachica was rude and totally uncalled for.
> Advice given here is from personal experience and you should always check with the relevant authorities to confirm what you are told.
> Or you could do what others do and google the relevant countries embassy websites for information rather than be lazy and expect others to do it for you and insult them because you don't like what you hear.


Have not been on here in awhile, back in SA for a bit to finish up a contract...but regarding this post as mentioned by Veronica you are a very rude individual.

Apart from that, Mods do you not find this post resembles another post which has been closed a few days ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...wyer-spanish-any-eu-countrys-citizenship.html

The way the the OP phrases his/her words seem frightingly similar :boxing::boxing::eyebrows:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JeanP said:


> Have not been on here in awhile, back in SA for a bit to finish up a contract...but regarding this post as mentioned by Veronica you are a very rude individual.
> 
> Apart from that, Mods do you not find this post resembles another post which has been closed a few days ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...wyer-spanish-any-eu-countrys-citizenship.html
> 
> The way the the OP phrases his/her words seem frightingly similar :boxing::boxing::eyebrows:


Well spotted Jean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JeanP said:


> Have not been on here in awhile, back in SA for a bit to finish up a contract...but regarding this post as mentioned by Veronica you are a very rude individual.
> 
> Apart from that, Mods do you not find this post resembles another post which has been closed a few days ago http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...wyer-spanish-any-eu-countrys-citizenship.html
> 
> The way the the OP phrases his/her words seem frightingly similar :boxing::boxing::eyebrows:



......and if this is the case, the forum NEVER advocates anything illegal or "dodgy" hence that previous post was closed

Jo


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> ......and if this is the case, the forum NEVER advocates anything illegal or "dodgy" hence that previous post was closed
> 
> Jo


That goes without saying, hence my reason for becoming a virtual Sherlock Holmes and notifying the powers that be of the similarities and unethical nature of the two posts.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Unethical is the key word here. A marriage should not start because ones visa is about to expire.


----------

